# Datenschutz - Ciao.com



## exitboy (20. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem, als ich 14-16 war, hab ich mal für Ciao.com berichte geschrieben, in denen u.a. auch mein richtiger Name auftaucht mit Emailadresse und wie ein "Kind" halt so schreibt, locker, ohne Nachzudenken.

Jetzt heute knapp 10 Jahre später, möchte ich diese Beiträge löschen lassen. Laut Ciao geht das nicht, da nach den Lizenzbedingungen diese Beiträge vergütet worden sind und Ciao gehören.

Kann ich da etwas gegen machen, der eine Teilweise Löschung durchführen?

Gleiches spiel mit google.de. Dort wurden alle meine tw. sehr fehlerhaften Berichte von früher archiviert. Kann ich diese irgendwie removen oder removen lassen?

Habt Ihr da nen paar Tipps für mich.


----------

